
I created a list of every startup job in Boston - phprida
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/19lXzU34h33xmKqIoGVBQffhMwrMvcsfKnc-HzSH6T9g/edit#gid=1239879520
======
phprida
For some context, a bunch of my friends were cycling out of startups we had
joined years ago and asked me for help finding the next opportunity that was
right for them. Besides networking, which is always the best choice, I
couldn't find a single location where all early stage startup jobs in Boston
could be found. So I built it myself.

Between startup websites, LinkedIn Jobs, AngelList, SimplyHired, ZipRecruiter,
Indeed, and others, no one site had over 25% of open jobs in Boston. Also, I
figured it would be interesting to see how long each of these jobs were
available to better understand how hard it is to fill certain positions...or
which job postings were simply stale.

It has been a fun journey so far, and I've built up a nice little audience for
my newsletter since starting on Jan. 1.

------
jakejarvis
Just wanted to say thanks for this! Very helpful for me at the moment. :)

